# Como obtener protocolo rs-232 de un dispositivo externo



## asihuay (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola a todos.
Alguien me podria indicar un programa o un dispositivo para obtener automaticamente el protocolo de comunicadion de un dispositivo externo tal como una balanza electronica con interface rs-232 de la que no se tiene la documentacion tecnica.
Agradesco por adelantado.
asihuay


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

Puedes utilizar estos programas:

look rs232:

http://www.lookrs232.com/ 

Y el Advanced Serial Port Monitor:

http://www.aggsoft.com/download/


Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

asihuay dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Alguien me podria indicar un programa o un dispositivo para obtener automaticamente el protocolo de comunicadion de un dispositivo externo tal como una balanza electronica con interface rs-232 de la que no se tiene la documentacion tecnica.
> Agradesco por adelantado.
> asihuay



Mmm, lo he hecho varias veces cuando el proveedor había dejado de existir o cuando había que unir varios dispositivos conentrados en uno solo sin tener los manuales de los mismos......

Esos software que menciona Li-on son utiles pero como 'herramienta'.

Si desconoces por completo el protocolo, lo que debes hacer es ir tomando medidas, fijandote parámetros de referencia.  POr ejemplo ir pesando 1 gramo de incremento y ver que tira de datos.

Luego tienes que saber algo o bastante de protocolos de comunicacion , de matemática binaria y hexadecimal y de caracteres ascii.

Algunos utilizan un protocolo completamente ascii (muuy facil de interpretar).  Otros trasmiten los datos binariamente (aqui se complica bastante) , mi truco consiste en ir variando una variable por vez para asi irme dando cuenta que significa cada 'bit'....

Ahora si la comunicación está encriptada..... ahi si que estarás en problemas!


----------



## Betomelo (Mar 13, 2006)

Yo alguna vez utilize estas herramientas, pero si uno no tiene ni IDEA de la configuracion (numero de bits, velocidad, paridad, etc), no son de utilidad, estas herramientas solo ayudan a ver el trafico, en formato ASCII y/o HEX una vez han sido configuradas.

Alguna vez vivi tu misma situacion, y como decian algunos compañeros anteriormente, cuando la transmision que realiza el dispositivo es en texto plano ASCII, uno puede probar manualmente (cosa que toma un rato) variar diferentes configuraciones. Personalmente me sucedio con unos elementos de medicion de un laboratorio de una industria de papeles, curiosamente en el manual la configuracion decia 9600 bps, 8 bits, no parity. Y al conectar el hiperterminal solo aparecia basura!!, despues de mucho probar configuraciones, encontre que la configuracion correcta eran 7 bits y no 8 como decia el manual...

Algo mas sofisticado que puedes hacer, seria utilizar un analizador logico, pero esta opcion no siempre esta disponible.

Cualquier otra cosa que necesites respecto a este tema (interfaces 232 entre dispositivos industriales ) no dudes en consultarme, pues es algo que realizo con frecuencia.


----------



## alinew75 (Dic 8, 2010)

hola amigos yo tengo un problema similar, tengo una pc con windows xp y queria saber como enviar un pulso positivo por un puerto paralelo db9 para encender un led (inicialmente) y luego de un tiempo enviar otro pulso para desactivarlo. el circuito es lo de menos, solo quiero saber  generar estos pulsos
 Quiciera saber desde un principio como comensar a usar el rs232. de antemano muchas gracias..


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2010)

Prueba en este manual para enviar pulsos.

Ver manual RS232.


----------



## alinew75 (Dic 10, 2010)

amigo meta muchas gracias por el dato pero quisiera saber es como generar esos pulsos por el puerto rs232. te explico mejor.. nesecito prender y apagar uno o tres led en un momento determinado (uno a la vez) y en otro timpo apagarlo cualquiera de estos tres sabes de algun`programa, desde ya te digo que mis conocimentos en sistemas son casi nulos


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2010)

¿Puedes expresarte de otra manera?

Por lo que te entiendo puedes programarlo desde el PIC directamente o con la Interfaz C# desde el PC.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 10, 2010)

asihuay dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Alguien me podria indicar un programa o un dispositivo para obtener automaticamente el protocolo de comunicadion de un dispositivo externo tal como una balanza electronica con interface rs-232 de la que no se tiene la documentacion tecnica.
> Agradesco por adelantado.
> asihuay



Con un pc > windows > hyperterminal dejas escuchando el puerto y recibiras el frame con el protocolo. Postea que entrega y lo vemos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2010)

El que dice elbrujo es con Windows XP. A partir del Vista lo han quitado. Aquí puedes bajarlo.

http://www.hilgraeve.com/hyperterminal/

Tienes la opción de usar el Minicom de Linux.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/tutorial-basico-del-minicom-para.html

Saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Yo lo que hice en su momento fue una pequeña rutina que utilizaba 2 puertos serie, lo que recibía por uno, lo enviaba por el otro y viceversa. Estaba hecho en QBasic para DOS y me dejaba un archivo de texto en el cuál ponía los datos transmitidos.


----------



## alinew75 (Dic 14, 2010)

(Por lo que te entiendo puedes programarlo desde el PIC directamente o con la Interfaz C# desde el PC.)
  Amigo meta, eso es lo que esplican en el video anterior que se encuentra arriba bien descrito, el problema radica en que lo descargue, lo realize y no comunica con el puerto rs232, creo que me faltan unos archivos de impout32.dll o algo asi por que aunque el programa que que esta arriba lo realice no comunica con el puerto serial db25, tendras algun tips que he pasado por alto? y disculpa la molestia, de antemano grasias hermanazo tus aportes me han llevado por nuevos caminos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola:

Lo del impout32.dll ya es cosa del puerto paralelo, también tengo un manual sobre ello hecho en varios lenguajes.






http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html

Saludo.


----------



## alinew75 (Dic 16, 2010)

(Lo del impout32.dll ya es cosa del puerto paralelo, también tengo un manual sobre ello hecho en varios lenguajes.)

amigo meta disculpa de ante mano mi ignorancia pero si no te pregunto siempre sere ignorante:
  impout32 acaso no viene dentro del visual c# ? o no? acaso por eso es que no me corre el programa que me has emviado? osea por esa razon es que no encienden ninguno de los 8 led en el programa que diseñaste? o si  acaso tambien estoy obviando algo mas?.
  Disculpa tambien mi insistencia es que me urge de verdad realizar un proyecto igua al tuyo pero ne lo he conseguido. de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## Meta (Dic 16, 2010)

Buenas:

No viene dentro del C#, es una librería a parte que puedes descargar por aquí si es para Windows XP 32 bits.

http://logix4u.net/Legacy_Ports/Parallel_Port/Inpout32.dll_for_Windows_98/2000/NT/XP.html

Para los 64 bits aquí.

http://www.highrez.co.uk/Downloads/InpOut32/default.htm

Tienes que poner esa dll al lado del ejecutable. Lee el mauanl y lo sabrás.

http://www.slideshare.net/Metaconta2/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt

Saludo.


----------



## chaires (Ago 16, 2013)

Hay un Algun rs232 cookbook? o un buen manual donde expliquen  entre en rs232 alguna otra comunicacion como la 485?
necesito aprender lo maximo de comunicaciones serie
yo vi este para empezar pero necesito algo que me lo explique desde cero para poder entenderlo mejor
http://es.scribd.com/doc/21606405/Comunicacion-Serial


----------

